# [solved]Wireless LAN

## lukasletitburn

Der dick markierte Eintrag ist mein WLAN-Interface im Kernel sind alle Atheros Treiber kompliliert wie kann ich das benötigte Wirelessextension kompilieren damit es funktioniert sprich. Wie finde ich das was mir fehlt?

```
tux lukas # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

[b]03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)[/b]

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
```

Last edited by lukasletitburn on Wed May 11, 2011 6:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Der dick markierte Eintrag ist mein WLAN-Interface im Kernel sind alle Atheros Treiber kompliliert wie kann ich das benötigte Wirelessextension kompilieren damit es funktioniert sprich. Wie finde ich das was mir fehlt?
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Ein paar zusätzliche Punkte würden das lesen erleichtern. Ausserdem solltest du beschreiben was genau nicht funktioniert. Bekommst du die WLAN Karte bei "ifconfig -a" angezeigt, ...?

Wirf am besten einen Blick ins Gentoo-Handbuch: 4. Wireless Networking

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich wollte erstmal mit /sbin/iwconfig überprüfen ob der Treiber für das WLAN_interface geladen wurde. Oder ist das der falsche Ansatz?

Habe auch gleich mal /sbin/ifconfig -a ausgeführt

eth0 ist klar ist der LAN-Anschluss

Was ist ng??

Was ist lo?

Was ist sit0?

----------

## V10lator

Sollen wir jetzt wieder unsere Glaskugeln auspacken?

Wie wär's wenn du die Ausgabe von /sbin/ifconfig -a mit uns teilst?

Auch die Ausgabe von iwconfig darfst du gerne mit uns teilen...

Dann wirds auch mit dem Support.  :Wink: 

//EDIT: Aber um deine Fragen zu beantworten:

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Was ist ng??

 Das Ende von "Verbindung", siehe: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/archive/index.php/t-152445.html

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist lo?

 Könnte für localhost oder loopback stehen...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist sit0?

 Ein IPv6 over Ipv4 Tunnel, wenn ich mich nicht irre.Last edited by V10lator on Sat May 07, 2011 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lukasletitburn

/sbin/ifconfig -A

```

lukas@tux ~ $ /sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:23:26:8d:9d:c1  

          inet Adresse:10.51.100.3  Bcast:10.51.100.15  Maske:255.255.255.240

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::223:26ff:fe8d:9dc1/64 G�ltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:103189 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:88348 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenl�nge:1000 

          RX bytes:71002013 (67.7 MiB)  TX bytes:24168206 (23.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:42 Basisadresse:0xe000 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 G�ltigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1049 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1049 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenl�nge:0 

          RX bytes:352118 (343.8 KiB)  TX bytes:352118 (343.8 KiB)

sit0      Protokoll:IPv6-nach-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenl�nge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

/sbin/iwconfig

```

lukas@tux ~ /sbin/iwconfig                                  

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## V10lator

Komisch, dein "ng" Device fehlt.

Bitte noch die Ausgabe von:

lspci -vs 03:00.0

----------

## lukasletitburn

nochmal /sbin/ifconfig -a

```

tux lukas # /sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:23:26:8d:9d:c1  

          inet Adresse:10.51.100.3  Bcast:10.51.100.15  Maske:255.255.255.240

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::223:26ff:fe8d:9dc1/64 G�ltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

ng      UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5459 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenl�nge:1000 

          RX bytes:6030425 (5.7 MiB)  TX bytes:988036 (964.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:42 Basisadresse:0xe000

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 G�ltigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenl�nge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Protokoll:IPv6-nach-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenl�nge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

/sbin/iwconfig

```

tux lukas # /sbin/iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

lspci -vs 03:00.0

```

tux lukas # lspci -vs 03:00.0

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Device 1537

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at f0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12

   Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>

```

Entschuldigung ich hatte ein Formatierungsproblem beim posting davor nun ist alles richtig.

----------

## V10lator

Bei der letzten Ausgabe sollte am Ende stehen:

	Kernel driver in use: ath9k

Da dies nicht der Fall ist nehme ich an das ath9k Modul taucht auch bei lsmod nicht auf?

Was sagt ein

modprobe ath9k

//EDIT: lspci und lsmod verwechselt xDLast edited by V10lator on Sat May 07, 2011 7:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lukasletitburn

modprobe ath9k

```

tux lukas # modprobe ath9k

FATAL: Module ath9k not found.
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

Muss ich ath9k als M oder * kompilieren?

----------

## V10lator

Welchen Kernel benutzt du?

Entweder hast du das Modul fest im Kernel (dann müssten wir als nächstes rausfinden wieso es nicht benutzt wird) oder, was wahrscheinlicher ist, dir fehlt ein

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

bzw.

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

in der Kernel Konfiguration.

----------

## lukasletitburn

2.6.36-gentoo-r5

NON Genkernel

ath9k standen alle auf n

ja und wovon hängt es nun ab ob ich m oder * nehmen sollte?

----------

## V10lator

n = Nein = schlecht.  :Wink: 

m = Modul = besser.

*/y = Ja (fest im Kernel einkompiliert) = am besten (für mich zumindest meist. Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.  :Wink: )

----------

## lukasletitburn

Wieso ist * für dich besser als M?

habe alle ath9k treiber installiert nun habe ich wlan0.

am besten macht man das mit wpa_supplicant. muss ich nun als treiber ath9k einstellen bei der configuration von wpa_supplicant.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ist das so richtig das es dann auch funktioniert?

```
dns_domain_lo="WORKGROUP"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.51.100.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="ath9k"
```

----------

## V10lator

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Wieso ist * für dich besser als M?

 

Am Beispiel deiner W-Lan Karte:

Diese ist per PCI-Express angeschlossen. Es ist also unwahrscheinlich das sie bei einem Boot nicht vorhanden ist. Würde man den Treiber als Modul kompilieren würde er beim Hochfahren also sowieso automatisch geladen werden. Ist er direkt im Kernel muss nichts nachgeladen werden -> schnellerer Boot. Auch sollen fest eingebaute Module schneller arbeiten. Aber ich denke mit heutigen PCs ist das zu vernachlässigen.

Module benutze ich nur für Geräte die selten verwendet (also dessen Treiber nur selten benötigt) werden.

Aber wie gesagt: Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ist das so richtig das es dann auch funktioniert?

 Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich W-LAN nur auf dem Netbook nutze und dort der NetworkManager die Verbindungen regelt (bin oft in verschiedenen W-LAN Netzen unterwegs. Jedesmal die Config zu ändern würde mich verrückt machen).

//EDIT: Wird die Karte denn nun auch unter ifconfig angezeigt? Lässt sich schon scannen? (iwlist scan)Last edited by V10lator on Sat May 07, 2011 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lukasletitburn

Du nutzt den Wicd NetworkManager oder?

emerge über net-wireless/wireless-tools oder?

bei wicd find ich nicht das password um es nutzen zu können wo finde ich das richtige bzw. kann es zurücksetzen?

er zeigt mir an 

```
Could not connect to wicd´s D-Bus interface Check the wicd log for error messages.
```

Wo finde ich das log?

/sbin/iwconfig scan

```

tux lukas # /sbin/iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

habe versucht über /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 zu aktivieren jedoch kennt er das nicht.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Sat May 07, 2011 8:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## V10lator

Nein, ich meine schon den NetworkManager:

net-misc/networkmanager

gnome-extra/nm-applet (Nein, ich verwende kein gnome!)

Bei diesem kann das Kennwort einfach in den Einstellungen hinterlegt werden. Fehlt es oder ist es falsch wird es eim Verbindungsversuch nochmal abgefragt. Praktischerweise kann ich damit auch gleich die UMTS Verbindung (Notfall-Internet xD) steuern.

P.S. Bitte ließ das EDIT in meinem vorherigen Post.

//EDIT: Den Log würde ich zuerst in /var/log vermuten. Ansonsten irgendwo im home Verzeichnis (.wicd vielleicht). Dies sind aber nur Vermutungen.  :Smile: 

----------

## lukasletitburn

wie kann ich networkmanager konfigurieren.

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> bei wicd find ich nicht das password um es nutzen zu können wo finde ich das richtige bzw. kann es zurücksetzen?
> ...

 

Welches Passwort?

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> er zeigt mir an 
> ...

 

Du musst zuerst "/etc/init.d/wicd start" machen.

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

Siehe auch: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> habe versucht über /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 zu aktivieren jedoch kennt er das nicht.

 

Den Link musst du selbst anlegen.

```

$ cd /etc/init.d/

$ ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lukasletitburn

Beim starten von nm-applet bekomm ich diese Meldung ausgegeben.

```
Eine Instanz von nm-applet läuft bereits.

** (nm-applet:4789): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.

Wie kann ich den D-Bus manager starten/ restarten oder richtig initialisieren.

```

----------

## SinoTech

Schau mal hier: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18848/networkmanager-keine-gui.html

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lukasletitburn

Hab ich gelesen. Aber wie kann ich nm-applet beenden. über /usr/bin/nm-applet kann ich es auch nicht stop oder restarten 

mit /usr/bin/nm-applet status bekomm ich diese meldungen:

```

lukas@tux ~ $ /usr/bin/nm-applet status

Eine Instanz von nm-applet läuft bereits.

** (nm-applet:18354): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.

tux lukas # /usr/bin/nm-applet status

**

GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
```

----------

## V10lator

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Aber wie kann ich nm-applet beenden.

 Wie wrs mit killall nm-applet oder die PID via ps aux |  grep nm-applet rausfinden und ein kill PID (oder: kill -9 PID).

Darf ich fragen wie lange du schon mit Linux arbeitest?  :Wink: 

P.S. Der Networkmanager muss auch in einen runlevel. Das applet allein ist ohne Manager aufgeschmissen.  :Wink: 

P.P.S. Versuch bitte nur eins zu benutzen: Wicd oder Networkmanager.  Beides zugleich ist nur eine Fehlerquelle mehr.

----------

## lukasletitburn

```
tux lukas # ps aux | grep nm-applet

root     28765  0.0  0.0 106612   828 pts/0    S+   15:07   0:00 grep --colour=auto nm-applet

```

Wie ist die richtige Syntax für den rc-update "rc-update add networkmanager default" ?

schon länger effektiv seit Januar. Ich arbeite nur noch mit Gentoo. Wie bekomme ich den NetworkManager zum laufen damit mein WLAN funktioniert.

Wicd ist nicht mehr auf dem System.

----------

## SinoTech

Schau mal hier: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## V10lator

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> [code]Wie ist die richtige Syntax fu:r den rc-update "rc-update add networkmanager default" ?

 Fast: "rc-update add NetworkManager default"

Anschliessend einfach mal neu starten. Wenn es dann noch nicht funzt (das nm-applet sollte automatisch mit gnome starten, sofern du das nutzt) bitte mal ein /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status sowie ein ps aux | grep -e Network -e nm

//EDIT: Bitte entferne (testweise) auch mal alle wlan spezifischen Zeilen aus der /etc/conf.d/net und loesche die /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

----------

## lukasletitburn

Jetzt funktioniert es nach einem Neustart konnte ich ein rc-update machen. Danke für eure Hilfe! Nun kann ich endlich überall arbeiten

Danke

----------

## lukasletitburn

So das nächste Problem ist da  :Sad: 

Nun geht WLAN mit NetworkManager 

@V10lator vielen Dank für den Tipp für dieses Tool es ist perfekt für ein Notebook!

leider lädt er nun beim Bootvorgang D-Bus, NetworkManager dann eth0. 

```
dhcpcd[3846]: dhcpcd already running on pid 3491 (/var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid)

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

Macht es Sinn D-BUS NetworkManager und eth0 zu priorisieren und die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern um das Problem zu lösen oder wie löst man das Problem?

----------

## SinoTech

Auf der Seite die ich eben gepostet habe steht dazu folgendes:

 *http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> You also have to prevent the init scripts from controlling the network interfaceses because that can lead to problems.
> ...

 

Und weiter unten:

 *http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager#Integration_with_udev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> If you are using udev, you will also need to block it from attempting to automatically initialize your network interfaces. This can be done by modifying the /etc/conf.d/rc file (or /etc/rc.conf on OpenRC). For example, to block eth0 from loading, add this:
> ...

 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Wink: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## firefly

Der NetworkManager, wie der name schon sagt, verwaltet Netzwerkverbindungen. Und zu diesen gehört auch das verkabelte Netzwerk (bei dir eth0)

Da du anscheinend für eth0 dhcp konfiguriert hast, könnte NetworkManager auch die verwaltung von eth0 mit übernehmen.

Sprich einfach net.eth0 aus dem runlevel nehmen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

@SinoTech

falsch!

rc-update del net.eth0 ist richtig ohne boot!

nun geht alles 

danke

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> falsch!
> 
> rc-update del net.eth0 ist richtig ohne boot! 

  Ja, ist schon richtig. Es kommt halt immer drauf an aus welchem Runlevel man einen "Dienst" entfernen oder hinzufügen möchte.

Bei dem default Runlevel ist keine explizite Angabe nötig, bei den anderen Runlevels aber schon.Last edited by Josef.95 on Sat May 07, 2011 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> @SinoTech
> 
> falsch!
> 
> rc-update del net.eth0 ist richtig ohne boot!
> ...

 

Die Wiki-Seite ist davon ausgegangen das das Netzwerk im Boot-Runlevel gestartet wird, laut Handbuch wird es aber in den Default-Runlevel eingetragen. Du hättest also anstatt keinen, auch einfach den richtigen Runlevel angeben können. Es funktioniert beides.

```

$ rc-update del net.eth0

```

```

$ rc-update del net.eth0 default

```

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich habe mich den Runlevels noch nicht so richtig auseinander gesetzt. 

Mein Ziel ist es gerade das Notebook soweit einzurichten das alles funktioniert. jetzt fehlt nochj Bluetooth. und ich will Power Management.

----------

## SinoTech

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich den Runlevels noch nicht so richtig auseinander gesetzt. 
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es gerade das Notebook soweit einzurichten das alles funktioniert. [...]
> 
> 

 

Du solltest dir trotzdem die Mühe machen und die Handbücher sorgfältig lesen und versuchen zu verstehen was du machst.

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> jetzt fehlt nochj Bluetooth. und ich will Power Management.

 

Schau mal unter http://www.gentoo.org -> Docs -> German -> "Gentoo-Dokumentation zum Desktop"

Power Management Anleitung

Gentoo Linux Bluetooth Leitfaden

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lukasletitburn

Die Anleitungen habe ich mir schon vorgenommen aber erstmal eins nach dem anderen machen heute WLAN morgen Power Management  :Smile: 

Und mit Gentoo zu arbeiten ist unvergleichlich solang es funktioniert bzw. sofern es mal funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

